# quick burned skin



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

this is my quick and easy version attempt at burned skin.....I love this method as its really fast and easy....dont mind pics(quality).
Materil list is just some latex, toilet paper(clean of course) some grease paint makeup and blood gel.

Grab a leg.....I choose to use this leg from kid.










His leg has no hair, if hair on leg shave it(lol) or rub a light coat of vasoline. on it or rub a glue stick all over it.

OK after u shaved your leg, give a quick coat of latex on it. Nice and light.
Now grab a strip of toilit paper and lay it on the area where u just put latex.
Apply another thin coat of latex on top of that.
Now take a tooth pick, and pull up the T-Paper and pull it to the side. Causing a hole effect. Do this when latex is still kinda drying.
You will have something looking like this.....









ok, now ur five minutes into this, good to go and paint it up. Apply ur makeup and blood........










I was going for a few days after effect burn wound on this.

I trying to learn yet but having fun with this kinda stuff.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That looks like it hurts! Really good burn job SS!!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice!!.. looks like it would hurt!.. going to have to try that sometime..


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ouch!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cool. You can do the same thing without the paper added, too. Just apply the latex, peel where wanted and paint.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would think you could do dead skin the same way only with a different range of colors, layers of brown, yellow, then grey, off white, maybe black.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice burn scareshack..
so after it is on and dry does it have a tight feeling can you maneuver well with it or will it crack?
can you use that stuff on faces too?
where can you get the latex stuff?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> cool. You can do the same thing without the paper added, too. Just apply the latex, peel where wanted and paint.


SI, yeh I tried it that way a few times, was to hit and miss for me as to getting it to work right for me. I will have to keep trying it that way. The paper helps me do it easier.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Lilly said:


> nice burn scareshack..
> so after it is on and dry does it have a tight feeling can you maneuver well with it or will it crack?
> can you use that stuff on faces too?
> where can you get the latex stuff?


It feels a bit tight but noting anoying.
He had it on for a about 5hours...didnt see any crackin really except a few spots.
as to where to get it, most costume stores have it, I got mine from scremlinestudios and bodybag entertainment.

Im just having fun playing with this make-up stuff....trying as i go.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks SS..
another ?
so you just paint it on like and can you color it before that ..if so with what?


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

This was liquid latex you used, right?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

make-up grade. yes


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> make-up grade. yes


yeh, like he said.


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

ScareShack said:


> yeh, like he said.


Thank you...Both of you! 
And very nice technique, ScareShack.

I'm looking to start working with latex for corpsifying (instead of using
carpet latex as I get the impression that stuff NEVER dries!) And I'd
also like to do some make-up effects with it. My wife usually plays a
witch for Halloween and I was thinking some latex formed boils would
look great. The liquid latex that you both use is colorless right? I know
that you can buy colored latex, but I gather that you just get the make-
up grade that dries colorless and you add make-up or paint to colour it
to your liking, right?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The kind I like best at this point is Ben Nye (for small applications like boils, etc) It is already flesh colored and takes colors well.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

awesome job. looks really great


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

scareshack, are you located in greece?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

naberhoodhaunts said:


> scareshack, are you located in greece?


yes


----------

